

Any Mockup for $5 - chenster
http://5dollarmockup.com/

======
fcanela
How is the user supposed to pay? I did not found any obvious button, at least
not in the page or after clicking images.

------
involute1344
> How is the user supposed to pay?

How about clicking on the "Pay with card" button on the home page?

~~~
fcanela
It didn't appeared to me with NoScript defaults. Thank you.

